# Cardboard castle!!



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

I ordered one of those lovely lookout castles, my boyfriend quite enjoyed making it :lol:

























































Peek-a-boooo!!!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)




----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Sep 9, 2008)

Looks Ace


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2008)

I really like that!!! Didn't even know that sort of thing existed! Could you tell me how tall it is please?

Gorgeous bunnies btw  They look nice and friendly


----------



## thegreengardian (Sep 22, 2008)

dont they chew through it? isnt that a rex arent there coats lovley got two socks and treacle.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

thegreengardian said:


> dont they chew through it? isnt that a rex arent there coats lovley got two socks and treacle.


No he's not a rex, he's very unusual, he has a silky fine coat, he's like a miniture hare, he's very tiny, abou the size of a netherland dwarf! Tinkerbell looks big in the pics (shes on a diet!) but shes a mini lop and is only little too. I would have said he was a Tan but he's so small he must be cross bred.

The castle is about 2'6 i think, it has 3 levels and mine havent chewed it becasue they have it just out in the garden, they have lots of other things to chew out there they just run round it 

its from this website, its quite expensive but i love it! Untitled Document


----------



## tj1980 (Apr 4, 2008)

awww how fab is that with their names on and everything lucky little bunnies


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Very cute!

^^ to masterid, those cages for a rabbit and hamster are far too small


----------



## chaospony (Sep 19, 2008)

That is so cool! Where did you get it from? I think my cats would like one to play in.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2008)

happysaz133 said:


> ^^ to masterid, those cages for a rabbit and hamster are far too small


It's SPAM! 

Looking good Crofty, I'm tempted to get one for my bunny but I just can't see him using it, he's more interested in terrorising the dogs!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

chaospony said:


> That is so cool! Where did you get it from? I think my cats would like one to play in.


 i put the link in my post above


----------

